# Tar se ha vuelto loco!

## mch

Hola gente!

Tengo el siguiente problema: he instalado la versión 1.3a de Gentoo con la ISO mínima (desde cero) y todo correcto: rsync, bootstrap, y emerge system.

Lo que ocurre es que cuando ya tengo el stage3 y antes de compilar el kernel, decido realizar un back-up de todo el sistema (desde / ) utilizando tar con las siguientes opciones: -vcjP (si no me equivoco).

El resultado es que tar empieza la compresión y a los pocos segundos se vuelve loco y empieza a sacar carácteres extraños y a dar pitidos, abortando con un error de segmento e incluso afectando a todo lo que escriba posteriormente en el prompt. He probado a comprimir cualquier directorio que no contenga carpetas comprometidas (proc, dev) y tres cuartos de lo mismo.

¿A que se puede deber? Tengo un Athlon-XP 1600 en placa base AOPEN AK77-Pro. He utilizado GCC-3.0.1 para la compilación con las optimizaciones siguientes en el make.conf:

-march=athlon-xp -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -fpmath=sse -O3 -pipe

No sé si tendrá algo que ver pero mientras compilaba he visto que algunas llamadas al gcc las hacía con -O2 y -O3 a la vez, imagino que uno es el parámetro por defecto y el otro el que forcé yo y no sé hasta que punto pudo afectar esto a la optimización del código.

Todavía no he vuelto a compilarlo todo ya que parece que el resto de comandos funcionan bien.

¿Alguien puede echarme una mano?   :Laughing: 

Gracias.

----------

## BaSS

Esto lo has hecho una vez reiniciado o desde el chroot? prueba ha hacerlo una vez q reinicies.

Se supone q proc no tienes q copiarlo ya q lo crea el kernel, y dev no se "debe" copiar.

prueba "tar cvfj /" y asegurate de tener suficiente espacio temporal.

tb hay q tener en cuenta q -03 puede generar código erroneo.

----------

## fidler

Haga una backup antes o dispues de exitir del chroot gentoo?

Hay que backup cuando esta entre la enviromento del chroot gentoo.  Tambien cuando esta entra la environmento del chroot gentoo hay que no utilizar el systemo /proc.

Toca -CTL-ALT-F5 y

```

umount /mnt/gentoo/proc

```

Dispues puede utilizar tar para una ``stage 3 backup''  Pienso que yo haga:

```

rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/*

rm -rf /var/tmp/portage

tar -xvjpf stage3-pentium4.tar.bz2 /*

```

Si todavia esta roto puede cambiar su CFLAGS y CXXFLAGS a

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

y

```

emerge --oneshot sys-apps/tar

```

Antes, tar *debe* funcionar

Matt.

----------

